# Horse Lovers: They Need Your Help!!!



## redde4wspa (Sep 17, 2008)

I couldnt believe it when I learned that some horses are transported 36-46 hours, in excruciating heat, crammed into a trailer, with little to no food or water 
All that TO BE SLAUGHTERED?

Can you believe it?

Thousands of horses are transported live from Spain and Eastern Europe to southern Italy for slaughter every year.

Just for the sake of being able to label something traditional Italian, the horses are taken on this unnecessarily long and stressful journey to slaughter. If they are slaughtered in Italy, they can be misleadingly labeled for the consumer.

Do you find this cruel and unnecessary? Do you wonder what you can do to help? Do you want your voice to be heard?

Help encourage European nations to enforce the EU rules on live animal transport!

Please, Sign This Petition! And speak out to stop the long distance transport of animals for slaughter! 

This campaign is being led by WSPA, World Society for the Protection of Animals. If you want to know more about this campaign and what they are doing to lead the fight, please dont hesitate to contact me!

Or check outHandle With Care for more information!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

I have signed many petitions re this.. It has been going on forever.. I have a vid which is really not very nice on the subject..


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

God it's awfull isn't.. I seem to keep signing these kind of petitions but there doesnt seem to be any changes made so far


----------



## DiamondHooves (Mar 19, 2008)

it has to stop i hate these horse users we need more horse lover and get rid of horse users


----------



## redde4wspa (Sep 17, 2008)

You're right. It is horrible when you feel like you keep signing petitions and you aren't being heard or acknowledged. But, does that mean you stop trying?

It's hard to tell if or when we make a difference, but in the end, if you are at least reaching out to the world and letting just one person know about things like this that didn't ever know about it, then in fact you are making a difference. Even if it is just one person at a time.

So, wondering now what you think? How do we reach out to the world about this and other issues that we are passionate about and stand to be heard? What do you think does make those small differences? 

I for one am always wondering what more I can really do to help!


----------



## megansthehorse (Sep 23, 2008)

i've signed too many of these petitions to stop horse slaughter i even did a sponsored silence a few years ago and nothing really happened we was even on news. nothing happened, i dont see any other animal suffering on the journey to the slaughter house. plus most of the horse breeds are becoming extinct


----------



## redde4wspa (Sep 17, 2008)

I hear you megansthehorse! It seems like we all sign this and sign that and it never seems to go any where! Its really frustrating. I guess that is one of the reasons I am eager to be working with the WSPA at least I know that they are out there working at the grass roots level and giving it there all in each community they work in.

I don't know what will stop anything, let alone this horrible trafficking! But, I know that I feel better just giving it a try!


----------



## megansthehorse (Sep 23, 2008)

yup, i see where you are coming from and erm like i keep signing these and donating money to them and nothing seems to happen. the thing is that the people who transport them wouldnt like it if we stuck them in a trailer for nearly a week or possibly longer with no food or water and with loads of other people crammed into it too. i just hope this gets somewhere!

thanks
x


----------



## redde4wspa (Sep 17, 2008)

Megansthehorse: That was one of the funniest things that I have heard all day! I can only imagine them being locked up in a trailer! Thanks for the hysterical mental image!


----------



## Moments.Choice (Sep 28, 2008)

I had a horse that was taken to slaughter by my so called family, its broke my heart. I feel ive let the horse down and i cant even begin to imagine what he went through.

They were suppose to be caring for my horse while i had my son, they show no remorse for it!

Were i grew up there was a slaugther house for ex hunting horses (well it was up the road from us). I hated it so much.

Slaughtering is a sensitive subject for me, it brings tears to my eyes. My lad wouldnt hurt a fly and was the kindest big gentleman ever. They were apparently in debt and decided to sell my horse, quickest way to get the money was to send it to a slaughter house!

www.momentschoice.co.uk
Horse Equestrian Retail Website


----------

